# ** Sears Screamer, Huffy Rail, Murray Eliminator, & Schwinn Stingray Krate.....



## RailRider (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking for pictures of all those cool 20" Muscle Bikes to display them on my website.  

This is a Free service I will provide so that more people can admire your bikes, plus learn from them. Just email me direct with a few pictures of your bikes, and be sure to include your bikes year and name (your name too) raleighrons@aol.com

Check it out at..
http://www.raleighronsclassics.com/16otherpeopelsbikespage.html


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 4, 2008)

*original ?*

do the bikes hafta be original ,
or  can the be modified ? .


----------

